

Rain is sizzling bacon, cars are lions roaring: the art of sound in movies - paublyrne
http://www.theguardian.com/film/2015/jul/22/rain-is-sizzling-bacon-cars-lions-roaring-art-of-sound-in-movies

======
Am-hehu
A while ago I discovered that all new movies (blockbusters) sounds identical.
There seems to be a standard set of effects nowadays that are automatically
assigned to specific scene-types. The results are boring in my opinion.

